# 1938 Nonpareil Bicycle Works Project



## Mike66 (Nov 26, 2021)

I picked up this 38 CWC project for pretty cheap recently.  I believe the black is the original paint.  The red looks to be someone’s custom job as it’s a bit sloppy.  

I’m working through it mechanically and wondering what information might be out there on any missing options or parts.  There are two holes in line on the front fender.  Would it likely have had a torpedo light, or some other shape?   How about reflectors or a drop stand?  Would the rack have been original or after market?  The bike seems more serious or workmanlike than similar tank bikes of the era.  Not sure if that was original or if the original owner did some modifications.  The fender art seems very old.  It’s a character “Squirt” from Squirt Soda ads.

Any help or comments appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2021)

Very cool project, it would have had the CWC braced dropstand, rack isn't original. 
Sean


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2021)

Did you know they still make Squirt soda.


----------



## Mike66 (Nov 26, 2021)

stezell said:


> Did you know they still make Squirt soda.



I didn’t.  I wonder what inspired a previous owner to decorate with it.


----------



## Mike66 (Nov 26, 2021)

stezell said:


> Very cool project, it would have had the CWC braced dropstand, rack isn't original.
> Sean



I’ll see if I can research a picture and parts for the drop stand.  Thanks for the info.  Do you think it would have had a different rack originally, or none?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2021)

Search results for query: squirt decal
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2021)

Mike66 said:


> I’ll see if I can research a picture and parts for the drop stand.  Thanks for the info.  Do you think it would have had a different rack originally, or none?







Most likely did not originally come with a rear carrier, but there are several that would be period correct should you like to add one.


----------



## Mike66 (Nov 26, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Search results for query: squirt decal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s pretty cool!  I figured it was just a one off decoration.  It’s a dang movement!


----------

